# An otter eating a piranha



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

View attachment 59303
look it's an otter eating a piranha i think it might be fake.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

cool


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

RedBelly Dom said:


> i think it might be fake.
> [snapback]1002649[/snapback]​


Doubtful, that's one of the prime predators of piranhas in the amazon and they can eat dozens in a single day.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Not a fake... Great pic you got their. I've seen them in the vid provided by Neo... They eat a lot of piranha's, I think it's there main deit in the Amazon.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

nice that is cool


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

That looks like a clip of the nigel video, where he was feeding them piranhas in brazil.

I always thought he looked like he had piraya he was feeding them, but wasnt 100% sure on that


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

that otter takes no prisoners!


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

it's so cool it is my new avatar.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Dutchfrompredator, what's with Adolph? Not cool.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Yeah you defently should change that, it probably offends a lot of people.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

or it could be the other way around. That p could have taken a bite of that otter's mouth and the otter is just trying to pull it off


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

well i can tell the adolf sig is going to have to go soon. i'm in no way supportive of the nazis or hitler.  i just keep being told that my sig has too many lines so i'm replacing my normally fun sig with something small the "sig nazi" can sleep easy with. he knows who he is. he likes to tell xenon about my large sigs on a frequent basis.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Thats not the way to go


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Sucks for the piranha, i at least hope he bit the otter's toungue off.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i bet their tonguse get bit up alot


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

ya u can definitly tell the piranhas eating him up good
nah actually this picture is old ive seen it once before


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

The piranhas getting eatin. The otter isnt getting eatin. And it isnt old.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> RedBelly Dom said:
> 
> 
> > i think it might be fake.
> ...


 What he said, piranha is the staple food of the...er....I don't remember the name in english.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Wow that is cool you are from Venezuala, do u fish for piranhas at the rivers there.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Giant Otters own basically anything that is in the river. i was watching a Nat Geo special on the flooded forest. the Giant otters would just swim through the shoal of Ps, and grab 1 or 2 of them.

the otters and the pink river dolphins, they are definitely two amazonian creatures that are above Ps in their environment.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

nice pic... poor p though


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Yeah i feel bad for him.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I wonder if he can diguest the teeth?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> I wonder if he can diguest the teeth?
> [snapback]1005064[/snapback]​


I wonder that alot too man. Alot of animals eat piranha and those sharp ass teeth have to pass somewhere, how does it not cut up their insides?


----------



## Playboydontcurr (Feb 24, 2004)

RedBelly Dom said:


> View attachment 59303
> look it's an otter eating a piranha i think it might be fake.
> [snapback]1002649[/snapback]​


otters are badass, anyone ever see jaque costeaus that travelled around with him; really intelligent and would make a sick pet for someone that could properly care for them


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Guys this picture is fake look at the otters eyes they look all mean and otters I believe have black eyes and look at the otters paws they look fake so i think this picture is a fakey :nod: but in the wild maybe otters do eat piranhas but this pic is definietly fake



> View attachment 59303


 -Photoshoped


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> -Photoshoped
> [snapback]1005173[/snapback]​


No it's not, and what looks fake about the paws exactly?


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

damn i wonder if george or pedro got any otters in? i'll take one. i've seen em at a zoo they're all playful n stuff. sliding down slides and floatin on their back loungin.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Giant Otters can reach a size of 9ft, nose to tail, and can be very agressive, also towards people.
Definitely not a pet


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Awesome pic and definitly not fake!


----------

